# Gonna try the front chin DIY 2morrow or Wed...pics to follow.



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ok, I saw this over on the AudiWorld forum but on a Mini. I also saw a similar chin spoiler from LONDON-TT...Here are the pics of the inspiration.
The mini actually used Rubber seal from a garage door.
























Here is the TT with a similar chin spoiler I will try to duplicate...My trial will be held on with heavy duty double sided tape.


----------



## TT_GUY (Nov 18, 2007)

the lip on that silver TT is from a cupra R...i just ordered it on ebay 100bucks...


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (TT_GUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TT_GUY* »_the lip on that silver TT is from a cupra R...i just ordered it on ebay 100bucks...

Not a bad price...I spent 25 dollars for materials including a set of 2ton jack stands...I knew it was a cupra chin spoiler, didnt know it was so cheap though.
Edit: looked at ebay, looks like 90+35 shipping so 125...if I can get close for 1/5 the price, works for me.


_Modified by turbott920 at 10:13 PM 3-31-2008_


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (turbott920)*

Please, dear Lord, don't let HernTT or BlueTTop see this thread


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_Please, dear Lord, don't let HernTT see this thread


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (HernTT)*

or is my statement redundant?


----------



## ttuner (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (HernTT)*

thats pretty gehtto....
just spend the 100 bucks and do it right the 1st time. it will look alot better too.
just my humble opinion.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (ttuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ttuner* »_thats pretty gehtto....
just spend the 100 bucks and do it right the 1st time. it will look alot better too.
just my humble opinion. 

Thus the 3m double sided tape first...if it looks anywhere near ghetto it will come off. I have a pretty solid artistic side so I do not doubt my abbilities.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (turbott920)*

i saw that on audiworld too and that link to the mini it was tried on shows it looks pretty good.
would def. be interested in seeing you try this. keep us posted.
the ebay one sounds cool too- but hey if you can get it looking dope in DIY fashion then id say its a keeper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (ttuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ttuner* »_thats pretty gehtto....
just spend the 100 bucks and do it right the 1st time. it will look alot better too.
just my humble opinion. 

If it sucks, he is out all of $10. Dont think he will cry about that to much


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

One guy did it at AudiWorld already but I am gonna do mine a bit different i think










_Modified by turbott920 at 12:47 AM 4-1-2008_


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (turbott920)*

Who would of thought Home Depot would be so help full in the automobile industry.


----------



## LONDON-TT (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (my own style tt)*

ha thats my car







and i only paid £18 for my splitter... and here are some more pics of my new engine bling...enjoy


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

going for the Cadillac CTS look in that last picture?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (LONDON-TT)*

mmm, white TT...
Are those front brakes a full caliper/rotor upgrade, or did you just get Porsche calipers and adapters? Also, did the normal TT brakes lines attach to the Porsche calipers, or did you need a special set of lines?


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Wait...How does that go??? How many Vortex TTers does it take to screw in a lightbulb?


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

Just off hand...That other splitter is the LCR. It can be found for about $110 shipped from oempl.us
Very nice for the price.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

hey london... Does your driver side wiper not touch the windshield in the corner?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (diehlryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diehlryan* »_going for the Cadillac CTS look in that last picture?

I guessed G35


----------



## LONDON-TT (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_mmm, white TT...
Are those front brakes a full caliper/rotor upgrade, or did you just get Porsche calipers and adapters? Also, did the normal TT brakes lines attach to the Porsche calipers, or did you need a special set of lines?

they are from the gt3 porsche calipers, amd bells and carriers free floating disc,tt brake lines attach and are already braided under the rubber







4 pots and will have ecs rear disc on in a couple of weeks


----------



## LONDON-TT (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_hey london... Does your driver side wiper not touch the windshield in the corner?

thats the aero upgrade,they all come like that here


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (LONDON-TT)*

Just fnished it up...Came out dam near perfect. I read the post by the guy on Audiworld b4 doing this and he said his only problem was getting it straight...so at first glance I could see where he is coming from but once I got underneath the car I saw the solution immediatly. The bumber itself has a curve along the backside of it from underneath so all I did was figure out roughly where I wanted to mount it, measured from the curve to the rubber piece and make a stencil. Place the stencil at the curve of the bumper and every 3-4 inches make a mark with a wet/dry marker. Find the middle of the rubber piece and the approximate middle of the car and set your first screw there and just follow the line you made with the stencil around. Once I got to the curve just before the fender I had to think a bit how I wanted it to look. Initially I wanted it to look like London-TT's but quickly realized it would be tough to curve the rubber piece w/o making dimples so I just stoped it there with about a 30 degree cut starting at the little ridge piece there and going toward the middle of the car. Anyway like I said it came out almost perfect, it needs a bit of reinforcing IMO, not sure just screws and 3m will hold it on at high speeds so tomorrow I will take and put a small bead of silicone underneath just for reinforcing purposes. I did take pictures from underneath showing the lines I made with the stencil and how I made the cuts and the finished product, cant find the USB cord and its midnight so pics to come. Easy diy takes 30-45 minutes and cost is 15 dollars.....Two last thoughts 1. don't space the screws less than 3-4 inches apart, will make dimples noticable from the front (if this happens remove screw and carry on, removal of screw fixes it. 2. I think the Mini thread said 3m may work alone, it will not, the rubber piece is too heavy. IMO 3m is good to help hold it up while you are setting it in place but screws and a small bead of silicone under the piece and a night to cure would be best.




_Modified by turbott920 at 1:06 AM 4-2-2008_


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (turbott920)*









I can has them? PWEEEEEEEEEEEEZ?!


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Gonna try the front chin DIY 2morrow or Wed...pics to follow. (turbott920)*

Yes, I too would like to see how it came out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for doing it yourself!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Gonna try the front chin DIY 2morrow or Wed...pics to follow. (602crew)*

I might just do this...


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

where did u get that gunmetal gas cap, that looks sick


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (TTguy30)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTguy30* »_where did u get that gunmetal gas cap, that looks sick

looks like its powder coated.


----------



## LONDON-TT (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

powder coated satin black, manifold is getting powder coated next


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (LONDON-TT)*

well these are from last night before I got to glue it up to make it a little nicer and the car was still on the jack stands...washed it today and took a few more pics only bad part is I still didnt find the usb for the camera but I did get the ones from last night put on a cd at walmart today...the new pics are much better and I will post those up 2mor...As you can see my front bumper has a few scratches...thanks previous owner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
anyway the first one is so you can get an idea how to mark it out and space the tape 1/4 inch or so from the line so it hits the center of the rubber...the rest are random
























































And a couple random befores and engine bay (dirty car and needs a drop i know)


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (turbott920)*

current pics do no justice...piece looks very nice...cramped space to take full pics with it being on stands last night and obviously very dirty


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (turbott920)*

looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . and with how fast front lips get destroyed on a low car why pay $100 for one? just buy a bunch of that rubber and throw a new one on if it gets jacked up


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

It looks like the ends/corners need to be affixed better; they look like they're ready to peel off...it looks good though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can we see some street shots?


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_It looks like the ends/corners need to be affixed better; they look like they're ready to peel off...it looks good though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can we see some street shots?

exactly where the glue comes into play. I'm gonna go do a few back road "tests" tonight and see if I can get it to fly off or not...should be pretty slolid though...also might use the scrap pieces I have laying around and paint them with left over Lake Silver I have laying around to see how well it holds paint. I think anicer black (one that matches the lower gril/mesh) would look nicer than the dull reubber black.


_Modified by turbott920 at 10:46 AM 4-3-2008_


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

not too bad.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*more pics than you ever wanted to see!*

Well here are the finished pics...pretty sure non of you will want to see my car ever again after all these pics











































































































_Modified by turbott920 at 8:04 PM 4-3-2008_


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*more*


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: more (turbott920)*

nice Mk3s! makes me miss my jetta.... you just swap your TT wheels onto that golf?








also.. it looks like it needs some air in those tires!


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: more (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_nice Mk3s! makes me miss my jetta.... you just swap your TT wheels onto that golf?








also.. it looks like it needs some air in those tires!

Different set, my fat five are for winter...those look like they need air cuz they are stretched.
errrr edit: maybe they do need air


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

man what where you doing in 2033 ? how did you get there? do you have a time machine


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

Looks good, I like it. Keep us updated - if its as good in 3 months, I'm sold


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

Way to go Mike. Great inexpensive mod that looks great. Now cut the remaining three to the proper length and sell um on ebay..... shoot, I'd even buy one. Thanks for the detailed write-up. As long as it doesn't wobble at speed, its perfect.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (iminthegaragedear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iminthegaragedear* »_Way to go Mike. Great inexpensive mod that looks great. Now cut the remaining three to the proper length and sell um on ebay..... shoot, I'd even buy one. Thanks for the detailed write-up. As long as it doesn't wobble at speed, its perfect.

Not sure about the wobble at high speed but I am pretty sure it's not going anywhere...I took a few passes at high speeds(closed course of course) and it was in just as good of shape afterwards...


----------



## concubinedub (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (turbott920)*

good write up!
and even cooler that you took those pictures in the future!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (concubinedub)*

One more comment: Instead of the ends being square-cut, cut them at an angle to line up straight when your looking at the car head-on. Getting rid of those little "wings" would make it look a lot sleeker http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_One more comment: Instead of the ends being square-cut, cut them at an angle to line up straight when your looking at the car head-on. Getting rid of those little "wings" would make it look a lot sleeker http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

not square cut...go back to the last post on page one and you will see they are cut close to a 30 degree angle


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (turbott920)*

I guess what I mean is that, when you look at the car in the head-on picture, the corners of the lip stick out - cut those to be straight away from you, at a wide angle from the bumper


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Awesome!!!*

Where'd you come up with the idea for this!?!??!?


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Awesome!!! (roadyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roadyTT* »_Where'd you come up with the idea for this!?!??!?


if you read the post you will see...coming to stand up for dad?


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Awesome!!! (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_
if you read the post you will see...coming to stand up for dad?

Tru Skool.....


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm going to have to go the other way, I don't really like that. Even the $100, meant to be lips, don't look that good IMO. Rather have a Votex or a 3.2.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Getting rid of those little "wings" would make it look a lot sleeker http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I was going to say the same thing. I ditched mine within the first week i got the car. Much cleaner than with them


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (octalon7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *octalon7* »_ Rather have a Votex or a 3.2.

I'd take a 3.2, especially if it was $100


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: more (turbott920)*

kinda off topic but i love the way the GTI looks with the fat 5s. always loved that- its a great look for that car.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: more (scoTT la rock)*

Can't take credit for the MK3's...those are my boy's rides...some of you may know him on here...name is Mikcuz


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: more (turbott920)*

The MkIII's are hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Spoiler is well done and looks good for how crude a concept it is


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: more (Murderface)*

People can hate all they want...over 5400 views in 7 hours on AudiWorld says somethin... controversial or not...thinkin of puttin a modshack sticker on my car that way I can charge rent on my jock too...










_Modified by turbott920 at 11:10 AM 4-5-2008_


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: more (turbott920)*

looks good, i picked some up a few days ago, i was going to put it on, then i got the idea that it would be a good trim for the lexan roof, it acually came out pretty nice. i used plastic paint on it , and it adhered nice. don't let people bully around, most of them are former audi owners and don't own one anymore.plus, they all get together once a year in some remote area without there wives or girlfreinds and drink wine for a week, and the call it the "dragon" you do the math







audiworld has it moments, but if you stir the pot over there, they will gang up on you. pretty much if you post something they have never seen before, done before, and if you mispell one word, they will flame you. if you can tolerate that and don't care, then post away.otherwise you will just be


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow, you have never heard of the "Tail of the Dragon"? The drives on that road have nothing to do with AW. Hell VW Vortex was there well before AW and most of the drives are combined VW/Audi any ways.
I think you are referring to TT East which is organized by someone who frequents AW...but people from Vortex attend it as well.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: more (stjacket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_looks good, i picked some up a few days ago, i was going to put it on, then i got the idea that it would be a good trim for the lexan roof, it acually came out pretty nice. i used plastic paint on it , and it adhered nice. don't let people bully around, most of them are former audi owners and don't own one anymore.plus, they all get together once a year in some remote area without there wives or girlfreinds and drink wine for a week, and the call it the "dragon" you do the math







audiworld has it moments, but if you stir the pot over there, they will gang up on you. pretty much if you post something they have never seen before, done before, and if you mispell one word, they will flame you. if you can tolerate that and don't care, then post away.otherwise you will just be









that what you think the " the tail of dragon " is ?







thats sad.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

here: educate yourself.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqtdJKM5Mfk


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: more (turbott920)*

My post wasn't hatin! I'm just saying you took something really crude and made it look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: more (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_My post wasn't hatin! I'm just saying you took something really crude and made it look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

LOL...I was drunk when I posted that...I knew you weren't hatin...people over at AW are...funny too cuz when ModShack Steve posted it up they thought it was a great idea but after when I did...well, you know.


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: more (traitortt920)*

Thanks for the tip on checking out the AudiWorld post. Most entertaining and *well* deserved. The reaction was 100% the responsibility of the poster, who tried to play both sides and got caught.
What is it that Nelson Muntz likes to say? - http://img217.imageshack.us/im...6.jpg


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: more (HernTT)*

Bump for updates on condition, problems, etc...


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: more (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Bump for updates on condition, problems, etc...









To my own surprise it looks just as good as it did when I first put it on. It's been threw car washes (with the big blowere dryers) rain storms and high speeds and hasn't ripped or came loose yet. People seem to like it, been to Eurowerks and Dubs in the Valley and had a couple compliments. I have seen a couple Cupra ones on GTIs and definitly like that one better but at the same time, of the three or four I did see they all were scraped up pretty bad and this thing I could care less about if it gets scraped up.
EDIT: and for those of you that saw my post from when I did the clear corners I have since taken those out and went back to amber corners. The edges started to come loose and you could see a little gap in there. It was really unnoticable but everytime I walked up to my car I would look at it...thought about doing it over/fixing them but said screw it.


_Modified by turbott920 at 3:52 PM 7-18-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: more (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_
To my own surprise it looks just as good as it did when I first put it on

Looks like I have a cheap mod coming up..


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: more (l88m22vette)*

i like everything but the ends of it. looks ghetto


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: more (turbott920)*

thats great you just used door stripping


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: more (Vdub 2.0)*

looks good..








waht kind of rims are those by the way?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: more (Vdub 2.0)*

Looking at it again (and thinking about the Cupra lip some use), this looks better fer sher







It is clean and follows the bumper lines (unlike the Cupra lip), but shaving it so the edge melds into the bumper shape would make it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

I agree...I just folded it over in half on the ends and it looks like it melds into the bumper...give that a try.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote »_waht kind of rims are those by the way?

Axis Supermesh...discontinued though...and heavy as s*** anyway


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*

But, so pretty on the TT


----------

